# Problemas de bloqueo al actualizar[abierto]

## Jack Krauser

Hola amigos, heme una vez más aquí molestando con un pequeño problema:

cuando intento actualizar mi sistema tengo el siguiente error:

```

Conflict: 11 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/libgpg-error:0

  (dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.11 required by (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.22::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.8[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Y aún hay más información que me da emerge:

```

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2:0= required by (app-crypt/libsecret-0.16::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4:0 required by (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.22::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.1.90:0= required by (net-misc/vino-3.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2:0/11= required by (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.1.42:0= required by (dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2:0/11= required by (app-crypt/gcr-3.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2:0= required by (gnome-base/gnome-keyring-3.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2:0= required by (app-crypt/gcr-3.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2:0/11= required by (app-crypt/libsecret-0.16::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.2:0 required by (net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.3::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libgcrypt:0 required by (dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3.10.2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.5:0= required by (media-libs/libquvi-0.9.4::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/libgcrypt:0 required by (media-libs/libmtp-1.1.6-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.1.90:0/11= required by (net-misc/vino-3.10.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.5:0/11= required by (media-libs/libquvi-0.9.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.1.42:0/11= required by (dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libgcrypt:11 required by (www-client/google-chrome-beta-36.0.1985.67_p1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-libs/libgcrypt:11/11 required by (media-sound/spotify-0.9.10.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Y otra información más que proporciona emerge:

```

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/icu-52.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/libvisio-0.0.30::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-misc/tracker-0.16.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/raptor-2.0.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-text/libmspub-0.0.6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-apps/gptfdisk-0.8.8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-libs/libcdr-0.0.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

La verdad esto de los errores aún es confuso para mi y por eso recurro a ustedes a que me ayuden a entender (que me enseñen) como solucionar éste tipo de bloqueos en emerge porque por más que he leído pues aún no entiendo (y eso que llevo usando gentoo como 2 años XD) y la verdad es que ya no quiero ser molestia a la comunidad por cuestiones como éstas...

PD: Si ayuda algo más de información me gustaría añadir que tengo dos versiones de python:

```

# eselect python list       

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.3 *

```

Y en actualizaciones anteriores, cuando tenía bloqueos, era porque algunos paquetes necesitaban la versión 2.7 y otros la 3.3 y mientras actualizaba pues alternaba de versión y conseguí actualizar (eso pasó un par de actualizaciones atrás). Supuse que ese problema iba a tener de nuevo pero al hacer lo que hice antes pues no me funcionó y mi otra pregunta es: como compilo todo mi sistema para que tengo una sola versión de python?

Bueno... Espero su ayuda y disculpen poner todo el código aquí   :Crying or Very sad:  , a la próxima lo pondré en pastebin   :Wink: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> La verdad esto de los errores aún es confuso para mi y por eso recurro a ustedes a que me ayuden a entender (que me enseñen) como solucionar éste tipo de bloqueos en emerge porque por más que he leído pues aún no entiendo (y eso que llevo usando gentoo como 2 años XD) y la verdad es que ya no quiero ser molestia a la comunidad por cuestiones como éstas... 

 Este foro se retroalimenta, muy probablemente de aquí a algún tiempo yo mismo tenga que volver a este post pues aunque se me repita tu situación es posible que se me haya olvidado algún detalle.

 *Quote:*   

> >=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.8[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

  ¿Que contiene la variable CFLAGS=" " en /etc/make.conf?, interpreto que no sabe para que ABI compilar.

 *Quote:*   

> [1]   python2.7
> 
>   [2]   python3.3 * 

 

Creo que de momento hay que tener instalados ambos ya que no se puede prescindir de la versión 2.7 ya que la versión 3.X no cubre todas las situaciones.

En cuanto a lo demás creo que deberias correr revdep-rebuild ya que suele resolver alguna situación embarazosa o al menos aislar los problemas.

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola esteban_conde gracias por tomarte el tiempo en darme tu ayuda ^_^

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Este foro se retroalimenta, muy probablemente de aquí a algún tiempo yo mismo tenga que volver a este post pues aunque se me repita tu situación es posible que se me haya olvidado algún detalle.

 

Es verdad ya que nunca se termina de aprender  :Smile: 

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿Que contiene la variable CFLAGS=" " en /etc/make.conf?, interpreto que no sabe para que ABI compilar.

 

Haciendo una consulta al archivo make.conf pues tengo:

```

# less /etc/portage/make.conf | grep CFLAGS           

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Que seǵun el handbook creo estar en los valores recomendados...

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> creo que deberias correr revdep-rebuild ya que suele resolver alguna situación embarazosa o al menos aislar los problemas.

 

Acabo de hacer lo que me recomiendas y el resultado fue:

```

 # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Ahora, probando de nuevo a actualizar sigo teniendo el mismo error =/

----------

## quilosaq

@Jack Krauser:

```
(dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.8[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) 

```

Parece que estas usando paquetes estables pero el bloqueo se produce porque emerge quiere instalar un paquete marcado como en pruebas: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100

Debes tenerlo aceptado en package.accept_keywords. Tendras que quitarlo de ahi.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parece que estas usando paquetes estables pero el bloqueo se produce porque emerge quiere instalar un paquete marcado como en pruebas: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100
> 
> Debes tenerlo aceptado en package.accept_keywords. Tendras que quitarlo de ahi.

 

Como puedes ver eso? La verdad es que aun no logro ver lo que ves... Puedes explicarme por favor?

----------

## quilosaq

Lo intentaré.

```
1 Conflict: 11 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

2

3 !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

4 !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

5

6 dev-libs/libgpg-error:0

7

8  (dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

9    >=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.11 required by (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.22::gentoo, installed)

10

11  (dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

12    >=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.8[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?] required by 

13 (dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

En la línea 9 dice que tienes app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.22 instalado. Miro en

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/app-crypt/gnupg

y veo que la versión 2.0.22 está marcada como estable. De ahí deduzco que usas un sistema, en general, estable.

En la línea 11 dice que es necesario instalar dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10 y en la 13 dice que se necesita como requerimiento para instalar dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100. Miro en

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/dev-libs/libgcrypt

y veo que la versión 1.5.3-r100 está marcada como en pruebas (~) además de enmascarada (masked).

Para que emerge necesite hacer ésto último sólo veo dos posibilidades: o todo tu sistema esta con paquetes en pruebas o has aceptado expresamente esa versión de libgcrypt. Me inclino por la segunda posibilidad pero puedo estar equivocado.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Lo intentaré.
> 
> ```
> 1 Conflict: 11 blocks (1 unsatisfied)
> 
> ...

 

Me has iluminado bastante y vamos por partes:

Sí, tengo algunos paquetes de prueba y en alguna actualización emerge me ha pedido que desenmascare a libgcrypt (más o menos por el "abr 29 2014") para mi arquitectura de 64bits:

```

pt_keywords/update4

jackkrauseri7gentoo jack # ls -l /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/update4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 39 abr 29 18:02 /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/update4

```

El detalle viene que tenía así:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> =dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100 ~amd64
> 
> 

 

Y ahora le cambié así:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.3-r100 ~amd64
> 
> 

 

Ejecuté el comando para actualizar y ahora si me pide desenmascarar el paquete que está en conflicto:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Conflict: 10 blocks
> 
> The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:
> ...

 

Bueno, analizando lo que dijiste puedo concluir que emerge quiere instalar libgcrypt en una version "masked" y si es asi: ¿No debería emerge haberme informado del asunto como siempre suele hacerlo para añadirlo dentro las "USE"?

Esperemos esto arregle mi problema y pueda finalmente actualizar  :Smile: 

Gracias amigo quilosaq

----------

